# I am overwhelmed with training puppy



## TammyQ (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi all,

I have had my puppy with me for two weeks now and he is adorable. Up until two days ago my sister also lived with me (temporarily for medical treatment) and she was around the house with the puppy. Needless to say we weren't able to establish very many "schedules" for anything since she was in and out with medical appointments and I was working and had no car since she had the car. 

Hudson, who is now 10.5 weeks, knows his name, can walk on a leash, knows where his crate is and he hangs out in there frequently, he knows how to go up and down the stairs, he knows to go to the patio door when he wants out or if I start walking that direction. He sits still in front of the patio door until I get his leash attached. He knows that I provide the food and where the food dish is and where the water dish it. 

What we are having trouble with is the house training. I started using the training pads on the floor, mostly because I sleep upstairs and to get him down the stairs and outside really wasn't going to work. I have since moved his crate downstairs to the living room where we hang out most of the time. I have also moved the training pad closer and closer to the door and he does a pretty good job of hitting the mark. I am now trying to take him outside on a regular schedule to do his business outside, but he goes out and does nothing. Once inside he then does his business right away. I try to take him back out at that point but he just goes outside and lies down. I know I probably am to blame for this since I didn't start right away with taking him outside regularly. But it is what it is and I'm now doing my best to instill this trait in him. I am going to start sleeping downstairs near his crate and have him in there for the night and set my alarm to take him outside on a regular schedule, or when he indicates he needs to go outside.

I think my frustration lies in trying to do all the training things a puppy needs all at the same time and do it well by myself (I live alone). I also find that I'm spending all my time with Hudson just trying to remember all the things he's supposed to be learning, and not really having any time to just enjoy the puppy that he is. Right now he is napping and I am ready to just go to the fridge and binge on cookie dough! (OK, not really binge.) 

I think I am just looking for some feedback that I am not a bad puppy owner and that by doing the best I can I am doing OK. And Hudson and I do start puppy kindergarten this week so I hope I will be able to learn how to help Hudson learn what he needs to learn. 

Sorry this is so long; just needed to put it out there. Thanks!


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

What a great name for a poodle!

Having a puppy is a TON of work, particularly at that age. I feel for you, doing it on your own. It DOES get better!

I've never been a believer in puppy pads; I would think it would confuse the dog. I always want mine to learn that elimination happens outside, rather than asking the dog to distinguish between okay inside elimination and not-okay inside elimination. Inside/outside is an easier distinction.

I am in a similar situation, where the bedroom is a floor up from the kitchen door. It is possible to housetrain in this scenario. Just means you end up carrying the puppy to the door in the middle of the night. Shut the puppy in the room with you at night, sleep in sweat pants, set the alarm, and just hustle the puppy downstairs and straight outside in the middle of the night.

I would continue with what you are doing ... constant supervision, crated or tethered when you can't supervise, lots of trips outside, and lots of praise for efforts outside. 

Ease up on yourself ... your biggest 'training' job at this age is building the bond with your puppy. He just needs to learn that you are the source of all wonderful things. Play games with him, teach him a silly trick, roll around on the floor with him. And take photos! I didn't take nearly enough when mine was a pup.

Good luck! Your pup sounds like he has a great owner.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

Puppy training IS overwhleming, especially if you've a) had a dog before and have high expectations or b) it's your first dog.

Decide what you want him to learn, then prioritize it over the next 6 months. You'll end up with 3 or 4 things to work on per week. That's reasonable for you and your puppy.

What JE-UK says for housetraining. Some dogs are slower to housetrain. You'll hear stories of pppies housetrained at 8 - 12 weeks, but 4 - 5 months is normal. You might have more problems because of using a potty pad. Those are a really bad ideas, IMO.

My fiance was all over me about my puppy's occassional pee mistake in the house. But he hit 4 months old and we haven't had any problems or "accidents" since.

Give yourself a break, start over on housetraining, and take lots of photos - they grow up so fast!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I agree - take the training slowly, and never forget to have fun!

I would start from scratch on housetraining - but I would also put the puppy pad outside in the area I wanted him to use. He is doing exactly as you have taught him by using it in the house, and has no way of knowing that the rules have now changed. Putting it outside - especially if it already smells of pee and poo - should help him realise it is fine to go outside as well. Then take him out on the hour every hour during the day, and at least once during the night. When he uses the pad outside, it is party time, with brilliant treats (perhaps a very quiet party at 3am!). Once the idea of going ouside is established, you can gradually reduce the size of the pad, rub some of the tempting (!) smell onto the grass, and congratulate him enormously when he gets it right. But as others have said, he is a baby, and it will take time for him to develop full control.

I know exactly what you mean about trying to fit in the socialisation targts, the training, the good manners, getting the diet balanced, watching the consistency of poops, hitting the housetraining schedule, etc, etc taking over from fun! When Sophy was about 4 months old I suddenly realised that life seemed very serious somehow - we were doing all the "right" things, but somehow not having a lot of fun doing them. So I made an effort to relax and play more - down on the floor, playbowing and being silly - and we were both much happier for it!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Things will work out, it just takes time. When I read these puppy threads I get over my wanting a cute little puppy spells...


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Yeah, I was very overwhelmed within the first weeks of having my pup, too, thinking of aaaallllll the foundation work I wanted to put on him. But take it easy, make a few goals a week.

You've already gotten great advice about the house training. 

--Q


----------



## Jennifer J (Apr 22, 2010)

I have a 14 week old spoo puppy too! I have to agree that that potty training has been the hardest for me as well. It does help a lot that I have 2 older spoos that have set a great example for going outside. I don't believe in the pee pads, I also agree that they just teach the pup that it's OK to go potty indoors. 

Start over with potty training, don't use the pads any more. He is either in your direct line of sight or in the crate at all times. I started with taking Bohdi out every 30-35 minutes, and we are now up to about 90 minutes between potty breaks now. I still get up with him every night to take a pee break, and go home for lunch to let him out as well. 

You have to set him up to be successful. He's smart (he's a poodle) and he will figure it out quickly. You're doing so many things right already, this is your last hurdle. Good luck!!


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

I used to be an adament believer in no puppy pads and being strict about just taking dogs outside to do their business... ahhhhhh..... the good old days. My golden retriever completely got it. In his whole puppyhood he only had one poop in the house and about two beginnings of pees before I got him out. Bada bing, bada boom.. 

I get my new poodle pup and was DETERMINED it would work out the same with her. I've trained more than one dog, I've councilled hundreds of people on "how" to do it, and they gave lots of feedback that the methods I recommended worked smashingly well. Did the "toy" poodle follow the books?! NO NO NO NO NO AND NO!!!!   

I think with some dogs, particularly toys, just have to use pee pads in the beginning. I did set my alarm for every two hours during the first nights, and we didn't have accidents, but getting along with no REM sleep for any amount of time and running a household along with working? Nope, we BOTH weren't doing well. So now during the day, it's training as usual, but nighttime, the pee pads prevail. 

Is there any purpose to my story? Nope. Just trying to get some of the sour taste and disgust in myself out of my mouth after reading JE-UK's comment - 

"I've never been a believer in puppy pads; I would think it would confuse the dog. I always want mine to learn that elimination happens outside, rather than asking the dog to distinguish between okay inside elimination and not-okay inside elimination. Inside/outside is an easier distinction."

Life was so much simpler when I thought this way... (sigh) lol  

Just keep swimming, you'll prevail and likely have a VERY special dog who's the love of your life! GOOD LUCK!!! 

Rebecca


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I sympathise, Rebecca - I don't believe in them, either, but that has not stopped me carpetting the floor with them when Poppy had a bout of colitis and had me up every 45 minutes for 24 hours. Or putting one by the front door when the dogs are in season, and get mild season cystitis. But then I have been known, when barely half awake at 3am after a dozen disturbed nights, to make a somnolent mental calculation between mopping up a small puddle, spending several extra weeks housetraining, and getting another few hours sleep, and plumping for staying in bed ... I am not good at sleep deprivation!


----------



## Jennifer J (Apr 22, 2010)

pgr8dnlvr said:


> I think with some dogs, particularly toys, just have to use pee pads in the beginning. I did set my alarm for every two hours during the first nights, and we didn't have accidents, but getting along with no REM sleep for any amount of time and running a household along with working? Nope, we BOTH weren't doing well. So now during the day, it's training as usual, but nighttime, the pee pads prevail.
> 
> Is there any purpose to my story? Nope. Just trying to get some of the sour taste and disgust in myself out of my mouth after reading JE-UK's comment -
> 
> ...


This puppy isn't a toy, he's a standard. He should be able to adapt to outside toileting without much problem, especially as he gets a bit older. Just sayin....


----------



## TammyQ (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks everyone; I feel much better now! I will plan on starting over with the potty training, without puppy pads, and I won't stress about it as much as I am now.  

I think the other thing I need to remember is that he is a puppy and I should enjoy the puppy antics now as they will be gone sooner than I think.

And I will remember to take some pictures because I have been sorely lacking in that area, and I know I will want some before he gets too big.

Thanks again everyone.
Tammy


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

New puppies are a ton of work and poodle males seem to take the longest with potty training.

I also do not think the pee pads are good. We just got Penelope who had been trained to use one (or so they said). When she came home with us she started going outside with the others and learned in about 2 days that the backyard is where we potty. She never used the pee pad I put down for her which is just fine with me. She is a year old though so it was easier to train her plus it is monkey see monkey do.

I have always crate trained mine and that works great. They quickly catch on to the fact that once they pee outside they get both a treat and also get to roam free for awhile.

They really are very smart little dogs.


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

Yup, I had read that it was a standard pup, and also specified I was talking about a toy. I think my point was that I didn't want the OP to feel like they were the only ones feeling like a bit of a "failure".  To bad "standards" have to live up to different "standards" lol! Sorry, just had to get the pun in there. I find myself telling children, our new pup "IS NOT A TOY". Oh shoot.. I guess it IS a toy, but don't play with it either way! lol 

Rebecca


----------



## Ladywolfe (Jan 11, 2012)

My rescue spoo is 14wks. He has his last puppy visit to the vet next week. I have had him for about four weeks, and he has just now slowed down on the peeing that had me about convinced that there was some SERIOUS medical issue. I believe he may have been in a crate and developed no control, whatsoever, because...just this week.....he has stopped doing tiny pees (maybe marking) about every five minutes.

He goes fine outside, and he rarely poos in the house, but about every five minutes, this boy would just sprinkly somewhere. I swear, at first, while I was wiping and disinfecting a spot, he was making a new one........................................ALL DAY LONG. I had a small laundry basket of cleaning rags that I dutifully washed every single night.

I am right with you. I thought it would never improve. 

FINALLY, IT HAS!!

ITA, be patient, and have fun.


----------



## TammyQ (Feb 10, 2012)

Thank you Ladywolfe; I have restructured my attitude about the entire process and am much more relaxed about it now. We start puppy school Thursday night and I am hoping I will learn how to be confident in my training and can carry on with the potty training in good spirits. I don't expect Hudson to be perfect, but I am realizing that his poo is going to become rather large as he grows and I much prefer he do his business out doors. 

I will keep you all posted on my ongoing adventures.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

pgr8dnlvr said:


> I think with some dogs, particularly toys, just have to use pee pads in the beginning. I did set my alarm for every two hours during the first nights, and we didn't have accidents, but getting along with no REM sleep for any amount of time and running a household along with working? Nope, we BOTH weren't doing well. So now during the day, it's training as usual, but nighttime, the pee pads prevail.
> 
> Is there any purpose to my story? Nope. Just trying to get some of the sour taste and disgust in myself out of my mouth after reading JE-UK's comment -
> 
> ...


I've never had a toy breed, so definitely not claiming any knowledge in that area. 

In all my training, I always, always, always opt for the approach that makes it clearest and most straightforward for the dog. Dogs are capable of fine levels of discrimination, but I always think it makes it much easier for them to learn to live with us if we can make the rules clear and simple. Hence my preference for "pee inside = not good, pee outside = good" logic. 

I can see where there would be exigencies that would override the simple-is-best theorem. But in this case, with a standard puppy with no physical issues, it would seem to make more sense to train the dog to eliminate outside from the start.


----------



## Ladywolfe (Jan 11, 2012)

TammyQ: Oliver went to his first puppy class last night. I have another one of my dogs trained, and I really missed the bonding that you get from training, and I think I was doing a lot of stuff wrong.

I think you are going to love classes wth Hudson, and I bet it will be such a rewarding experience that you will see just what a smart pup he is, and it will relieve any remaining stress/frustration with the housebreaking. And when Hudson sees how much fun it is to make you happy and proud of him, he is going to try very hard to get that response in everything, even housebreaking.

You have so much fun ahead of you, and so does Hudson. This should go from a difficult time to a wonderful time that you will miss a little when he is older.

I am right there with you on the same issues (except I think mine might be male marking behaviors). Regardless, we are so lucky! Have fun.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I do agree with the usefulness of classes - it really helps to understand that everyone is struggling with something! The puppy who was perfectly housetrained in 48 hours pulls like a train; the puppy that loves everyone carrooms around the room bumping into everyone; the puppy that knows 15 commands and 47 tricks hides from every other dog that comes within reach ... it really made me appreciate that my pup was outstandingly good and easy to train most of the time!


----------



## Poodle Head (Sep 12, 2011)

THIS is so true! Have fun and enjoy your classes!


> I do agree with the usefulness of classes - it really helps to understand that everyone is struggling with something! The puppy who was perfectly housetrained in 48 hours pulls like a train; the puppy that loves everyone carrooms around the room bumping into everyone; the puppy that knows 15 commands and 47 tricks hides from every other dog that comes within reach ... it really made me appreciate that my pup was outstandingly good and easy to train most of the time!


It will get better. I was completely overwhemeled with my puppy biting everything and everyone - I thought we had the most aggressive puppy there was. When our trainer sat with us after assessing her she said - "The good news is you have a completely normal puppy... the bad news is you have a completely normal puppy" I think the same can be said for your little one. Best of luck!


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

This post has been pretty helpful for me :0) My puppy is having problems biting, potting training, and she crashes into me when zooming (lol). I tried the crate training thing (she stays in her crate most of the night) but it was ending up she was spending most of her time in the crate during the day (with crate naps)so now I'm using my kitchen with a baby gate and a peepee pad. She uses the peepee pad like a pro. It seems like she goes to the bathroom every 5mins or so still. Sandy will also go to the bathroom outside and knows the word 'outside' and 'inside'. 

Yesterday it came to me that her zooming into me was a great time to teach her to launch into my arms. LOL She loves it. Run runs run and when I tell her to come she runs full speed at me and jumps. She misses half the time.


----------



## TammyQ (Feb 10, 2012)

Hudson and I went to our first puppy class last night and it was awesome. The only thing I did wrong was to not bring enough treats! That won't happen again. It was great to see others with their puppies and to see we all have different issues. Hudson is picking up on things and we have been practicing today on these new "skills". I am now looking forward to this class for the next five weeks and what we will be able to learn. 

His potty training is coming along very well. We had a couple great days where he went out every time, but then yesterday we had a few mishaps. Most likely my fault for not getting to him quick enough to take him outside. But we are learning and that's what's important.


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

Whatever you are parenting, you have to trust yourself to make the right mistakes. 

Seriously, no one has died from not potty training early enough. A few more or less diapers or pee pads in the garbage is not the end of the world. 

I am sure I have made life harder for Spiek in what I did not and do not know, but it's our journey.


----------



## Harrymummy (Aug 27, 2012)

sarahmurphy said:


> Whatever you are parenting, you have to trust yourself to make the right mistakes.
> 
> Seriously, no one has died from not potty training early enough. A few more or less diapers or pee pads in the garbage is not the end of the world.
> 
> I am sure I have made life harder for Spiek in what I did not and do not know, but it's our journey.


Nicely said?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Tammy,

I'm glad you figure it out by now. Its all about patience and diligence and you seems to have both. I have a 4 months old toy poodle (Edison) and he still doesn't 100% getting it with potty training. However, my other dog, toy poodle mix, Charlie, gets it 100% when he was 4 months, so different dog different traits.

If you keep on keeping on, your puppy will eventually gets it. My 4-months-old toy poodle now pees on pad but poos on the floor. Ooops! He'll be better next time so I keep saying to myself.

Charlie is trained to pee/poo in a litter box while he is indoor. He can also pee/poo outside when I take him for a walk. I work 8-9hrs/day so this arrangement make our life easier. Someone from this forum once told me to imagine what I want my dog to do in 5 yrs and train him accordingly now. So I did.

I do enjoy the obedience class a lot, don't you? Its amazing finding out what your pup can learn and then finding out that you learn a lot too.

Good luck and do keep us posted.


----------



## Hula (Jun 1, 2013)

I just wanted to offer my sympathy. I at this moment am trying to figure out how to go have a shower without waking her up. If she wakes up then Ill have to put her in her crate...which is fine at bedtime but during the day she cries and howls...which again is ok...but my husband who does shift work and is currently sleeping will have other thoughts. So here I sit...debating a shower at all...it feels so nice having someone go through it "with" me ; ) Stand strong...and in my case smellier by the day : )


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

Hula said:


> I just wanted to offer my sympathy. I at this moment am trying to figure out how to go have a shower without waking her up. If she wakes up then Ill have to put her in her crate...which is fine at bedtime but during the day she cries and howls...which again is ok...but my husband who does shift work and is currently sleeping will have other thoughts. So here I sit...debating a shower at all...it feels so nice having someone go through it "with" me ; ) Stand strong...and in my case smellier by the day : )


I had to laugh when I read this becasue when Lexi was a puppy I remeber thinkig "at least with a baby there was a swing, car seat or play yard to put them in!" I would put the trash can and the toilet tissue on the counter and lock Lexi in the bathroom with me when I showered and bring a toy for her to play with. Sometimes I had a nose trying to peek over the edge of the tub and sometimes she thought the bath mat made a good chew toy and sometime she just slept!


----------



## Fbkathleen (Jan 9, 2012)

I haven't showered alone since Enzo arrived. He used to climb in the shower but now that he is mature (1 1/2 years), he is content to lie on the bath mat right where I want to step.


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

Just remember you have a really YOUNG puppy, and I wouldn't expect much by the way of "good" bladder control until about 6 months.

Until then I would use the crating method. Remember your puppy will need to "go" after and before sleeping, after playtime, and after eating/drinking.

If it's nice outside I would spend a lot of the day just outside with the puppy. 

Otherwise, you can also tether your puppy by wearing their leash around your waist (a 6-8 foot leash), this actually would help you with training good house manners (2 birds, 1 stone!). Then you watch for the signs, and scoop that pup up really fast and put him outside 

Good luck. Everything to me sounds "normal" and I do not think you have a problem on your hands, just a cute little puppy!


----------



## Lizzie (Nov 21, 2012)

I just noticed that this thread is a year old! So the puppy should be a fully grown dog by now and hopefully housetrained as well  Still good advice to be had here from people stumbling upon the thread. Puppy training is hard! I'm so glad Pebbles is not a puppy anymore!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TammyQ (Feb 10, 2012)

Yes, my "puppy" is now 60 pounds of puppy! And we are doing quite well with the housetraining, and all the information on this forum has been just awesome!

These days Hudson and an I are involved in K9 NoseWork and we just love it.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Hats off to all you Puppy Moms out there. I kept my friends 9 week old puppy a few hours today and it just reminded me why I will never have another one of those cute little things... If she wasn't under my feet she was chewing on something that she shouldn't . I had to take her outside 4 times in less than 3 hours. But we had no accidents! Those puppies are hard work. I prefer someone else do that for me.


----------



## cNJ (Apr 11, 2020)

wow... no one has been overwhelmed in 8 yrs.... my puppy is 19 weeks now. we were doing well until the lawn guys put out 72 hr pesticide and I would not let the dog touch the grass... only surface he wanted to use. then they ordered me back to in person work....lucky that Mr. Dog is a poodle and can adapt right? >sigh< he is my fourth dog and third puppy, but he is not the easiest and for awhile he was growing really quickly, so nothing seemed routine.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

I think that all of us overwhelmed puppy owners just made new threads, or like I did the other day when I threatened to turn Simon into a rug, post on Facebook.


----------



## cNJ (Apr 11, 2020)

TeamHellhound said:


> I think that all of us overwhelmed puppy owners just made new threads, or like I did the other day when I threatened to turn Simon into a rug, post on Facebook.


interesting idea.... my puppy looks like a little bear so this would be easy in a way.... (joking, only joking of course)


----------



## andyvee (Sep 25, 2021)

First time posting. But came here to agree that puppy training a poodle is a ton of work. Having to juggle a puppy, work, and a new baby on the way will make for an interesting year. Having a 4 yr old and two cats doesn't help. So I feel your pain. What has helped me is to focus on training for just 10 minutes 3 times a day minimum. It's more than enough for Pepper, my black standard. She's 18 weeks today actually. And of course I have been taking way too long with loose leash walking. A week in leash walking I noticed a breakthrough. So gotta keep rinsing and repeating. Glad to hear I'm not the only one. I thought pepper was just extra wild.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

The original poster hasn't been on the forum since 2014, and the puppy is now 9 years old. Why don't you go to member introductions and say hey


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

As twyla noted this is an old thread. The date the thread started is easy to find in the original post. It takes a little getting used to as to how the forum works. One thing to note is that many of the recommended reading posts are internet ancient history. Often the early participants are no longer active. We welcome fresh input but lots of current posters won't pay much attention to new additions to old threads.


----------



## andyvee (Sep 25, 2021)

twyla said:


> The original poster hasn't been on the forum since 2014, and the puppy is now 9 years old. Why don't you go to member introductions and say hey


Last several posts were from a month ago. If it's really that big of a deal, let's lock the post. Otherwise I don't see the issue here. I feel welcome already.

I'll keep the OP time in mind for the future.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

andyvee said:


> Last several posts were from a month ago. If it's really that big of a deal, let's lock the post. Otherwise I don't see the issue here. I feel welcome already.
> 
> I'll keep the OP time in mind for the future.


Sure, I can lock it. Folks are just trying to be helpful.


----------

